# How to get poop smell out of your hands



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

As a dog owner I am well accustomed to poop in all its forms and on many surfaces...

But one thing I've never been able to figure out is how to get the smell off! Somehow (I still have no idea) I got a smear of it on one hand tonight and even though I've used two kinds of soap the smell still lingers. It does go away in a few hours but if there is a magical way to get rid of it immediately, I would love to hear of it!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I always just figure smells fade over time so w/e. Scented soaps can help reduce/mask the smell I guess. I've used my body wash as hand soap before and it usually overpowers any stink. I tend to like the smell of my old spice better than any scented soap or those orange degreasers.

I also have the bad habit of chewing on my fingers which gets especially disgusting when I remember there was poop on one -__-


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I get poop on my hands all day long, but they're also dipped in bleach water frequently all day long. Does the trick.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

TWAB I will never forget your diarrhea-in-mouth story and actually I was thinking of you when I posted this.
Also, you are the reason I should never complain about my poop experiences.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Huh, I've always just... washed my hands.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

lick your fingers thoroughly


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Canyx said:


> TWAB I will never forget your diarrhea-in-mouth story and actually I was thinking of you when I posted this.
> Also, you are the reason I should never complain about my poop experiences.


That used to be my most disgusting dog memory, but since I've worked in a shelter the last year I've gotten poop every where. I've been growing my hair out and haven't had this long of hair in a long time- made the mistake of wearing it down to work. Leaned over to wipe diarrhea, hair drags in diarrhea, diarrhea heavy hair smacks me in the face. I've lost any sort of gag reflex now.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Wear disposable gloves, if you have to regularly handle poop. It's safer, too.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ues the "goop" the orange citrus stuff to remove grease and oil off hands.We keep a container under the kitchen cabinet.You can find it at Lowes Home Improvemnt,any auto shop like advanced auto and even walmart.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Bones said:


> lick your fingers thoroughly


I needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I get poop on my hands all day long, but they're also dipped in bleach water frequently all day long. Does the trick.


Wouldn't that make the skin cracked and dried out? As well, I imagine that you must have some very white hands.

At any rate, I would think that lemon juice and/or distilled white vinegar would help with dissipating smell.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The Feather Duster said:


> Wouldn't that make the skin cracked and dried out? As well, I imagine that you must have some very white hands.
> 
> At any rate, I would think that lemon juice and/or distilled white vinegar would help with dissipating smell.


I have beautiful tan soft hands. I do nothing extra. I don't even use lotion.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Who needs lotion when you got poop.

Actually I remember using bird poop for dried hands in winter as a folk Chinese remedy. It did work but if you want to talk about smelly hands, well.......


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

As feather duster suggests, try vinegar, lemon juice ( or orange juice), enzyme cleaner, or baking soda. Under the nails will be much harder... I don't suggest biting your nails


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd try vinegar or enzymatic cleaner. That stuff is amazing. Hamilton and I went away for the weekend recently and the first day we were gone, one of my cats was sick and had diarrhea all over the carpet and my husband picked it up, but didn't actually clean it up, so when I came home 3 days later, my living room smelled like a zoo. I put down a bunch of enzyme cleaner, let it soak in, scrubbed, let more soak in, and the smell is gone!! If it can work on 3 day old cat crap in a carpet, I imagine it'd work on hands!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Will try vinegar and/or baking soda next time! Thanks!
Hopefully there won't be a next time... But we all know that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Haven't noticed anything after just washing my hands.
Normally his poops are not very smelly,except last year when he had some bad diarrhea issues.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I always lick my fingers then wash my hands... .Never noticed any lasting smell.


----------

